# Cooking for one?



## ~Lenore (Apr 11, 2015)

*Being single and living alone I find ideas of things to cook rather lacking.  Surely there are some others here who live alone and cook meals.  Please share some good ideas with me. 

I have just begun to make myself save left overs in the freezer for future use.  I have a bad habit of forgetting them and then not wanting to use them.

So any ideas will be appreciated. 
*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2015)

Lenore, I cook for one most days (although guests love it when I cook for them).

When I make something like lasagna, chili, even a cake, I divide it into portions and freeze for later.  I even do this for bacon – open a package, cook all of it, then put in a zip loc bag and take out whatever I want at breakfast.  Same with pancakes – I make a bunch, freeze, them, then heat up later.

I used to eat a lot of Lean Cuisine and Budget Gourmet, but I almost never do anymore – my own cooking is tastier and cheaper.  I plan meals so I can have variety - had chicken tonight, fish tomorrow, and beef on Monday.  I eat out or get take-out maybe once a week.

I do have a problem with fresh produce and milk not keeping long, so I have to buy small quantities or it will go bad.  Frozen vegetables work well, but I like fresh fruit which means more trips to the grocery store.  Love the farmers markets in warm weather.

I routinely boil 4 eggs, put in frig, then take one to have with breakfast or a snack.

I make banana nut bread and chocolate chip cookies and keep in a sealed container.  If I have company they always want some with tea/coffee.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 11, 2015)

Gee pity we are so far apart or I would invite my self to your place for tea as we call the evening meal :cheers1:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, I'm getting low an cookies but I have plenty of ice cream.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well, I'm getting low an cookies but I have plenty of ice cream.


Well I'm not sure how  hours  flying you are away from Australia. :wave::wave:But put the kettle on anyway


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Well, I'm getting low an cookies but I have plenty of ice cream.


*
Thank you for the ideas you posted.  Some I had not thought of.  I do the boiled eggs like you do, in fact four at a time for snacks and protein.  I have not thought of cooking bacon and freezing it.  

I have started buying milk in a gallon but I keep a half gallon fresh and freeze the rest in pint size containers to defrost when I need it.  I also froze some milk ice cubes to put in my ice coffee. 

I also bake bread in my bread machine.  I make an oatmeal, raisin, cinnamon loaf which makes great toast.

I really do appreciate any new ideas.  *


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2015)

I would love to bake my own bread but I'd eat too much of it. A friend bakes delicious bread, her house always smells _wonderful. _She said she hasn't bought bread in years.

Another thing - I also love sausage for breakfast. I buy a pack of country ground sausage, add a few pieces of chopped onion, a little oatmeal to cut the grease, form about 6 - 8 patties and cook in a skillet then freeze. As with bacon, I take out what I need with breakfast. Love sausage on a bagel.


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2015)

Its not easy cooking for one.. I know..
When I took my cooking course in Montreal, I was a sous chef for Chef Maurice for about 3 weeks..
He cooked 3 meals a day plus 2 snacks for 75 ... That was 7 days a week..  Need I say how I got used to making huge meals, but since I married Annmarie (1997) I cook barely enough for the 2 of us.. I try NOT to have leftovers but that is impossible sometimes.. 
Freezing leftovers or extras is the only answer.. Keeping leftover food in storage containers in the fridge is OK but you will end up eating the same meal day after day which is a NO-NO....
One problem is, you keep cooking and you keep freezing.. Sooner or later you MUST start using up the frozen meals..
Not easy but it is done.......


----------



## Lon (Apr 13, 2015)

I live alone and cook for one most of the times. Sometimes I will invite a lady friend and then cook for two. I buy a large package of boneless chicken breasts and put individual breasts sufficient for one person in a zip lock bag and put in the freezer. I do the same with pork loin,cubed beef, salmon & halibut. I love stir fry and keep bags of stir fry veggies in the freezer as well. I will also use fresh produce from time to time. Meal preparation is fast and simple as is the cooking time. I will serve the stir fry with varied sauces over low carb rice or noodles. I love meat loaf and make a very good one. I will do a three pounder and have plenty of left overs for a later meal.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 13, 2015)

*I make meat loaf mixture and bake it in muffin pans.  I then fast freeze them and then wrap them individually and put them in a freezer zip lock bag for individual meals  later.   *


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2015)

Lenore what a fantastic idea, why have I never thought of that?  How long do they take to cook in the oven?


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 13, 2015)

Steve said:


> Its not easy cooking for one.. I know..
> 
> One problem is, you keep cooking and you keep freezing.. Sooner or later you MUST start using up the frozen meals..
> Not easy but it is done.......



*That is my problem, I usually do not feel like reheating those frozen left overs!  I am really trying to be better organized about it and using them.  I really need to do that now because the frozen section in mu freezer is getting too full. :-flustered:  *


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree, good idea Lenore!

Also, Rachel Ray had a recipe she called “Stuffin Muffins”. I haven’t tried yet, but it sounded really good.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/apple-and-onion-stuffin-recipe.html


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 13, 2015)

I make up hamburger patties and BBQ Grill them, cool them, freeze them and when I want a quick sandwich I microwave one pattie a minute or until hot through and walla... Tomato, onion, mustard and a few lightly salted potato chips and aweigh (j/k) you go....


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 14, 2015)

*That is an idea.  What do you put, if anything, in the hamburger meat mix?  I might try doing those.*


----------



## Lon (Apr 14, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *That is an idea.  What do you put, if anything, in the hamburger meat mix?  I might try doing those.*



My meatloaf mixture varies but I like Cheerios or Cornflakes for filler/ two eggs/chopped capsicum/celery/onion/egg plant/yellow squash/ soy sauce/black pepper/salt/basil/thyme/


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Lenore what a fantastic idea, why have I never thought of that?  How long do they take to cook in the oven?



*Sorry Holly, I missed your question.  I cook them for 20 mins @325. Then I take  them out and glaze them with a brown sugar, ketchup, & mustard  glaze.  Then I pop them back in the oven for ten mins.  I let them cool a  little then I fast freeze them on a pizza tray before wrapping them  individually.  They are really good and easy.*


----------



## koala (Apr 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I would love to bake my own bread but I'd eat too much of it. A friend bakes delicious bread, her house always smells _wonderful. _She said she hasn't bought bread in years.
> 
> Another thing - I also love sausage for breakfast. I buy a pack of country ground sausage, add a few pieces of chopped onion, a little oatmeal to cut the grease, form about 6 - 8 patties and cook in a skillet then freeze. As with bacon, I take out what I need with breakfast. Love sausage on a bagel.



I bake my own bread, then slice it and wrap it in plastic wrap......2 slices per wrap and freeze it. I can then take out the number of slices required each day.You could wrap each slice separate if you only want 1 slice a day.
Also I make curried beef casserole or sweet and sour chicken, double or triple what I need and freeze the remainder in meal sizes.


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

I go in and out of feeling like cooking, so when when I can't be bothered, I use frozen portions from previous meals, as others have mentioned. I also use a slow cooker sometimes, I simply put a whole chicken in and leave it all day and then use it in various ways, (curry, stir fry, serve with a roast etc), over the following few days. I also make a chilli in a similar way.
I live with my daughter who is a vegetarian, and we do cook for each other sometimes, but as a nurse she does shift work, so we don't usually eat together.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 15, 2015)

> I simply put a whole chicken in and leave it all day and then use it in various ways, (curry, stir fry, serve with a roast etc),



*Merlin, I have never tried cooking a whole chicken in my crock pot.  What seasoning do you use and do you add water?  Do you cook it on low or high?  I'd appreciate more details if you do not mind.  Thanks.*


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Merlin, I have never tried cooking a whole chicken in my crock pot.  What seasoning do you use and do you add water?  Do you cook it on low or high?  I'd appreciate more details if you do not mind.  Thanks.*



The way I do it Lenore, is peel and cut a medium cooking onion into quarters and place them into the corners of the crock pot, then place the chicken breast down on these onions, it just keeps it away from the base. 
You don't need to add any liquid, because you will find as it cooks fat and juices quarter fill the pot, the breast is kept moist by being immersed in them. 
I assume your crock has sufficient height for the chicken to fit in, if not leave out the onions. A medium size chicken just fits in mine which is oval in shape. I rub the chicken in olive oil and sprinkle various herbs on it, and sometimes rub in garlic butter. Cooking is about 4-5 hours on high or 8 hours on low, if I am out for the day I use low,  one tip is that when you come to remove it, the meat will literally fall of the bone so be careful when lifting it.
I find the flavour and moisture in the meat is lovely, it somehow tastes more chickeny.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 15, 2015)

*Thank you so much, that sounds great.

I see whole chickens on sale often, but have not bought any in a long time.  I think I will try this.  Then I can package small amounts in freezer bags for other dishes.  
*


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

The other meat I cook occasionally is lamb in a Moroccan style, cut into chunks with baby onions and whatever vegetables you like really, adding cinnamon, ginger and turmeric and other spices that you fancy. It literally melts in your mouth and again cook for about 8 hours on low. I used to cook it in a traditional tagine in the oven, but I feel it tastes the same in the crock pot


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Sorry Holly, I missed your question.  I cook them for 20 mins @325. Then I take  them out and glaze them with a brown sugar, ketchup, & mustard  glaze.  Then I pop them back in the oven for ten mins.  I let them cool a  little then I fast freeze them on a pizza tray before wrapping them  individually.  They are really good and easy.*




Well I bought a  Kilo of Beef steak mince the other day  ( I don't eat too much red meat  )..and my o/h is a pescatarian so I portioned up the mince into one person only bags and froze them as I always do..so I can take 'em out when I need them. If I'd read this first I would have followed your recipe Lenore..but not with the sugar and ketchup..and I would have had lots of little meatloaves available.

I will definitely try it next time I buy fresh meat!! Thanks for that recipe..


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 15, 2015)

merlin said:


> The other meat I cook occasionally is lamb in a Moroccan style, cut into chunks with baby onions and whatever vegetables you like really, adding cinnamon, ginger and turmeric and other spices that you fancy. It literally melts in your mouth and again cook for about 8 hours on low. I used to cook it in a traditional tagine in the oven, but I feel it tastes the same in the crock pot



*Lamb is not something that is widely eaten in Texas.    However, I may look into that.  I really like the slow cooker for preparing food.  Thanks.*


----------



## merlin (Apr 15, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *Lamb is not something that is widely eaten in Texas.   .*



I guess not I hadn't thought about that


----------



## ~Lenore (May 22, 2015)

*Mac & Cheese for ONE*

*Every now and then I just want some mac & cheese but I do not want a whole bunch of it to be tempted by.   
So I searched for a recipe for ONE.

I found one and I love it.  It makes a single serving, much better than  the ones in the box and you know exactly what is in it.  No strange  named ingredients.  I worked with it a few times before I got it right. 

 So here goes my recipe :

Mac & Cheese for one

1/3 C whole grain elbow macaroni
1/3 + 1/4 C water
1 pinch of salt (if desired)

Place into a large coffee mug or soup mug in 1100* microwave  @70% power for 6  minutes stirring after every two minutes.  I covered it loosely with a  sheet of wax paper (or parchment) to keep it from boiling over.

After 5 1/2 minutes add:

1/3 C grated cheddar cheese (or your choice) 
1/2 tsp milk and a dab of butter.

Stir in to the pasta and heat 30-45 more seconds.

**If your microwave is not 1100 it might take a minute or two longer.
Let it set for a minute or two.  

The extra liquid will be absorbed.  
Enjoy!*


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2015)

I like Merlin cook a whole chicken in Slow Cooker, ( I don't live alone)  ...I call it S/C roast chicken ..
I buy a 2 Kg fresh chicken,I cut the backbone out as it always appears to have quite a bit of fat down the back,wash it , sprinkle with roast chicken seasoning , place what fresh herbs I have in the garden in cavity area ,put it in an oven bag.
I find it better/ easier for getting out of the S/C due to it falling off the bone as Merlin mentioned and of course being very hot
It creates lots of juice that makes nice sauce/ gravy. 
I find this method good in the summer months  as I doesn't heat up the house like using the oven.... Hubby and I get three to four meals each from one chicken that size ... 
In the cooler weather I buy the same size chicken and remove the back bone,wash and boil it to make stock ,I them make curried chicken, Chicken pie, Chicken with mushroom sauce, many dishes can be created with the cooked chicken. I make soup with the stock.The same can be made with a smaller chicken to ovoid having to freeze " leftovers"


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Lenore, I cook for one most days (although guests love it when I cook for them).
> 
> When I make something like lasagna, chili, even a cake, I divide it into portions and freeze for later.  I even do this for bacon – open a package, cook all of it, then put in a zip loc bag and take out whatever I want at breakfast.  Same with pancakes – I make a bunch, freeze, them, then heat up later.
> 
> ...



Re freezing milk, I hear it's freeze-able, just leave room in the container for expansion. I have never tried this, however. Yes, I  also portion off meals from a larger batch to freeze, but find that bacon loses most of its flavor after thawing.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 23, 2015)

*I buy a gallon of milk and freeze two small pint size containers leaving about an inch of space for expansionj.  Then I pour about a quart into a container for my fridge to use first.  Then I freeze what is left in the original gallon bottle.  I then defrost those bottles as my fresh supply gets slim.  I have also frozen some in a freezer tray to use in my ice coffee.  

Milk freezes very well and is as good as new when you defrost it.  Milk used to go bad on  me until I learned the freezing trick. *


----------

